

Share your experience about the products you use - Greentie
http://prefies.com/
Prefies (pronounced like selfies) lets you and your friends share your everyday experiences about the products you use.
======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
Greentie
Oh I thought I was following this rule: "Show HN is for something you've made
that other people can play with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback,
and ask questions in the thread. " Thanks.

~~~
dang
You weren't following that rule, because requesting an invitation is not
playing with the product.

The Show HN guidelines repeat more than once that there has to be something
for people to actually try, and mere signup forms are explicitly excluded. How
could that be clearer?

